# Sanding drywall using a power sander?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There should be some instructions with the tool, but wear a good dust mask, and mask or cover anything you don't want dusted. Keep the head flat and don't work one spot long or hard, it will eat thru the paper.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Be sure you are balanced when working. You need to apply flat even pressure. Do not forces the unit onto the wall, just let it do the work. Work along the seams in the same direction as the seams, not across them. Plan on using a pole sander for the finish sanding. Even with 220 grit disks many of my guys still are leaving swirl marks with this sander. Do not over sand. It removes faster than you think it does.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

With the vac system, respirator and masking off shouldn't come into play. That's the whole point of the system, 95% dust free. Respirator might be considered optional. Bob's advice on using the tool is dead on. I'd follow up with a sanding "sponge" for the final going over (at least walls). Easier to get just the right touch where needed to get the little imperfections. Especially in the inside corners. And Bill's right about not staying on one spot too long or hard. I don't know how big your job is, but the PC may be overkill. By the time you rent it, buy the sanding discs, etc. you could buy a "dustless" sander to hook up to a shop vac. Someplace like OnlineDrywall.com sells a pole sander for I'd guess around $30.00 and you have it for future use. Comes with the pole, sander, hose and probably a couple of pieces sanding screen. You likely already have a shop vac. It's best to use one you can put a bag in or you'll have to clean the filter often. I personally wouldn't go the PC route unless you have 75+ sheets. I own a PC knockoff that I rarely use. It's more for grinding down texture and 150+ sheet jobs. If you HAVE done a "pretty good job" and there's "not much to sand", I definitely wouldn't fool with it.....


----------

